
Ask HN: Why is hiring still so difficult? - maplesour
There are countless of recruiting startups. Why is hiring still not &quot;solved&quot;? I hear recruiters complaining about this daily.
======
hashkb
Many recruiters spend that time complaining _instead_ of learning anything
about the roles they're trying to fill.

